# Chevrolet C65 axle swap



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Shelled out the rear end in my 74 C65. I do have a scrap C50 single axle and am wondering if the axles would swap out? I don't care if the ratios are different cuz speed doesn't matter. I really don't want to have to rebuild a differential this winter if I can take the easy way out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Long as the spring mount pads are the same width from center to center and will take the same width spring as the C65 used it should swap. Only thing that might get funky is if it has a hydrovac (i'm guessing it does) you could get more flow to the rear and could lock the rears up if the C50 uses smaller wheel cylinders. I'm not sure though, only problems I ever had with a hydrovac is when a previous owner of a Dodge 600 we used to have swapped a heavier rear axle out, the stock hydrovac didn't have enough to properly activate the rear brakes. Typical hydrovac problems though, touch the pedal once then the brakes were gone on the second try. A double can hydrovac and larger master cylinder solved that.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Should've said I plan on reusing backing plates from the 65 brake as those are air brakes.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Good, hydraulic brakes on any kind of large truck in a word, suck.

Count the bolts and measure is my best advice on whether the backing plates swap or not.


----------

